# Adrien Broner sex tape



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

http://www.boxinginsider.com/headlines/adrien-broner-issues-three-way-sex-tape/

broner having unprotected sex with two stripper looking chicks atschatsch

he has already apologized to his fans
http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh9eM2IJ2D7D3GoheE


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

welcome to two days ago


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks like it's not just Boxing where he lacks work rate.

****** has said he didn't release the video, so who was filming?!


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> welcome to two days ago


searched couldn't find anything on it


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Looks like it's not just Boxing where he lacks work rate.
> 
> ****** has said he didn't release the video, so who was filming?!


You seem really irritated. :lol:


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> You seem really irritated. :lol:


I'm ill. :bart


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Not the best looking BBC tbh


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

im cool going through life without seeing boxer's dicks. thanks though


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Not the best looking BBC tbh


when floyd retires it'll be it's time bro


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> I'm ill. :bart


I'm indifferent.

It's a short amateur sex clip with titties, vagina and a cock. The fact that it's Broner isnt anything to get crazy over.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner has no motion in the ocean.

...And I see he is now playing the Kardashian/Hilton card of purposely releasing the tape and then giving us the old "No one was suppose to see the tape, im so embarrassed"...

Attention whoring ******.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

MGS said:


> when floyd retires it'll be it's time bro


No comment


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MGS said:


> when floyd retires it'll be it's time bro


:lol:

:conf


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

I very well may be wrong, but IMO this isn't a good look to become the "Super Star" :conf

Floyd, for instance, I don't believe would never release some shit like that :think


----------



## Stylez (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope that apology video is sincere. The kid has some growing up to do.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

He was sincere in his apology. Poor guy.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He was sincere in his apology. Poor guy.


"Needle Dick" is just as full of shit as the rest of them.... He knew damn well what he was doing. Whatever gets him attention he will do it.... If you start ignoring his sex tapes with female hookers...He will then kick it up a notch and start releasing vids with Gay male hookers.. Guy is a fucking disease.


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

Why do so many boxing fans get offended, and have periods because of what Broner does outside of the ring??


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Medicine said:


> "Needle Dick" is just as full of shit as the rest of them.... He knew damn well what he was doing. Whatever gets him attention he will do it.... If you start ignoring his sex tapes with female hookers...He will then kick it up a notch and start releasing vids with Gay male hookers.. Guy is a fucking disease.


He didn't leak it though. Listen to the apology, looked like he was about to cry. Hell I even felt bad.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

"Like I said before", "End of the day"... lol those are Floyd's verbal crutches.
(This kid wants to be Mayweather in the worst way.)


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

DaCrooked said:


> Why do so many boxing fans get offended, and have periods because of what Broner does outside of the ring??


If Broner wasn't putting out vids on the internet of his skinny wiener and putting out vids of him driving through McDonalds naked and putting out vids of him bullying innocent people who can't defend themselves then people wouldn't be talking all this shit... Guy is clearly looking for attention and this is the result.. It's almost like he gets a kick out of being a dick, How you can enjoying everybody hating you is beyond me.


----------



## dodong (Jun 6, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> I very well may be wrong, but IMO this isn't a good look to become the "Super Star" :conf
> 
> Floyd, for instance, I don't believe would never release some shit like that :think


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He was sincere in his apology. Poor guy.


how can you feel bad for him lol.. he gets himself in these situations don't act like it's not his fault.. hes the one to blame

also LOL at his "protected sex" bullshit


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

dodong said:


>


:lol:

I knew I should have pulled a ninja edit and made it say "Floyd or Pacquiaou etc"

:rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

he seemed sincere in his apology


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> "Like I said before", "End of the day"... lol those are Floyd's verbal crutches.
> (This kid wants to be Mayweather in the worst way.)


I caught that too. :rofl


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> He was sincere in his apology. Poor guy.


Why isn't this thread or even the lounge one a fraction as popular as the Other One.

_There are currently 437 users online. 145 members and 292 guests.

*Most users ever online was 2,119, 15-09-13 at 03:52 PM.*_

Do you know what day that was? There were over 1600 gathered in one thread.

:amir :amir :amir

Sex Rat


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Why isn't this thread or even the lounge one a fraction as popular as the Other One.
> 
> _There are currently 437 users online. 145 members and 292 guests.
> 
> ...


Skype Romp :hey


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Why isn't this thread or even the lounge one a fraction as popular as the Other One.
> 
> _There are currently 437 users online. 145 members and 292 guests.
> 
> ...


That was the Sunday of #TheOne . Everybody was in my thread :yep

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...mp-Danny-Garcia-vs-Lucas-Martin-Matthysse-RBR


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Skype Romp :hey


English people are hilarious.



bballchump11 said:


> That was the Sunday of #TheOne . Everybody was in my thread :yep
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...mp-Danny-Garcia-vs-Lucas-Martin-Matthysse-RBR


:lol:

You know I was just fuckin with you in turbos Money Team thread right? :verysad

You should check out Leon's SRR vs Robeartoe thread in the WBF. Good stuff on Page 2, but even Bogo doesn't see it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> English people are hilarious.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


:yep it's all good and I'll check it out. I've been weighed down this whole damn week with school shit.

I had to do some community service last Saturday for management and a discussion post to do tonight. 
Then I got an accounting test tomorrow and had HW due tonight also. 
Then I had a stats test today online and HW due yesterday
Then I had some finance HW due today and an online quiz :suicide

I'm getting fucked up tomorrow man. Screw this


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

If I was Maidana, I'd cancel the fight.

I wouldn't want Broner bleeding al over ME ! Lord knows whats living in his sytsem at this point.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The only thing bleeding will be Marcos' AZZ once Broner puts his MBC inside it and gives it a couple pumps by.......round 10.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep it's all good and I'll check it out. I've been weighed down this whole damn week with school shit.
> 
> I had to do some community service last Saturday for management and a discussion post to do tonight.
> Then I got an accounting test tomorrow and had HW due tonight also.
> ...


Damn atsch



turbotime said:


> The only thing bleeding will be Marcos' AZZ once Broner puts his MBC inside it and gives it a couple pumps by.......round 10.


MBC :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Damn atsch
> 
> MBC :lol:


:lol: sad thing is, I started on all this crap last week to make sure I wasn't crammed today and it still didn't work :-(


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Damn atsch
> 
> MBC :lol:


:rofl
@bballchump11 doesn't want to be associated with GloveCheatGolo :-(


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :rofl
> 
> @bballchump11 doesn't want to be associated with GloveCheatGolo :-(


MWC :verysad

Bball's Golovkin trolling doesn't bother me one bit. :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> MWC :verysad
> 
> Bball's Golovkin trolling doesn't bother me one bit. :lol:


:rofl

so SBC/NSC :|

Me neither I thought it was hilarious. Even more hilarious is that people took it seriously.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :rofl
> 
> so *SBC/NSC* :|
> 
> Me neither I thought it was hilarious. Even more hilarious is that people took it seriously.


Wait, now you lost me. :rofl Is it TMI though?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Wait, now you lost me. :rofl Is it TMI though?


Small black
Native Small

--------------------------

@Hands of Iron


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:yep GGG cheated Rosado


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Small black
> Native Small
> 
> --------------------------
> ...


:lol: atsch

You're killing me.

5'7" ****** is reasonably content. I got powerhouse German blood flowing through my veins.


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Fuckin Broner is so ratchet


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol: atsch
> 
> You're killing me.
> 
> 5'7" ****** is reasonably content. I got powerhouse German blood flowing through my veins.


:rofl


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> "Like I said before", "End of the day"... lol those are Floyd's verbal crutches.
> (This kid wants to be Mayweather in the worst way.)


I noticed this, too. I think Paulie brought up how he even tries to talk like Mayweather.

As for the video and the apology, whatever. I don't have a strong opinion one way or the other.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Just goes to show how popular Broner is...He shows his dick and all he gets is a thread or two of people saying what a douche he is and few Flomos throwin the "Hatin" word around.


Kahn's cock crashed the site. Nuff said.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Just goes to show how popular Broner is...He shows his dick and all he gets is a thread or two of people saying what a douche he is and few Flomos throwin the "Hatin" word around.
> 
> Kahn's cock crashed the site. Nuff said.


:lol: have you ever made one post that wasn't negative or talking shit


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: have you ever made one post that wasn't negative or talking shit


Im not sure who would win in a cock fight between Kahn and Broner..

Broner got the long skinny string bean and Kahn just has some deformed retarded looking thing..

This fight would be something along the lines of Paul Williams vs. Andrew Hartley


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Im not sure who would win in a cock fight between Kahn and Broner..
> 
> Broner got the long skinny string bean and Kahn just has some deformed retarded looking thing..
> 
> This fight would be something along the lines of Paul Williams vs. Andrew Hartley


:lol: I didn't even look at Khan's. I did see Broner's by accident though. I knew he was having a 3 sum, but I didn't expect the video to start off showing his cock uke


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

looks pretty intentional to me and staged for the purpose.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: I didn't even look at Khan's. I did see Broner's by accident though. I knew he was having a 3 sum, but I didn't expect the video to start off showing his cock uke


You would be embarrassed for him. And I was just being self-deprecating on the previous page. Poor Amir

:amir


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Adrien Broner needs to be ass hole raped by Prime Mike Tyson.
Will love to see a Prime Lennox plow Broner's fucking hole until Broner learns some table manners.

What a sick sick sick fuck Broner is.

Guys like that the only way to reform them is to get a big mean Black Dude and get that Black Dude to rape him.


----------



## Eurosdonthavesouls (Oct 31, 2013)

Golovkin fans be like why Broner get pussy, they don't get to have pussy.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

broner's a dirty motherfucker. i seent a video of dude eating out a stripper. that shit's nasty as fuck. no ****.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

This guy has children. Poor children.


CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

unprotected sex isn't uncommon


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Enough guys. Let's just keep it real. Who gives a shit if he has a threesome? That's his business. Hell I've had 2 threesomes in my lifetime with girls. Nothing wrong with that. Nothing wrong with him raw dogging them bitches if that's what he wants to do. That's his business but the results of doing that can be bad in several ways and that's the only issue anyone should have with it as a fan of his. Dude is going to end up catching something such as a STD, kid, or a rape charge one day and a rape charge could just be about some bitch trying to get some money out of him so he needs to be careful. 

Most people who bitch about this have either had threesomes or they have a fantasy about having one. As long as he isn't killing, raping or harming kids he can do what he wants. I just want to see him box and couldn't give two cents about him personally.


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Enough guys. Let's just keep it real. Who gives a shit if he has a threesome? That's his business. Hell I've had 2 threesomes in my lifetime with girls. Nothing wrong with that. Nothing wrong with him raw dogging them bitches if that's what he wants to do. That's his business but the results of doing that can be bad in several ways and that's the only issue anyone should have with it as a fan of his. Dude is going to end up catching something such as a STD, kid, or a rape charge one day and a rape charge could just be about some bitch trying to get some money out of him so he needs to be careful.
> 
> Most people who bitch about this have either had threesomes or they have a fantasy about having one. As long as he isn't killing, raping or harming kids he can do what he wants. I just want to see him box and couldn't give two cents about him personally.


He isn't learning his lesson, doesn't he have like 4-5 kids already? How do you think he got those? I pity those kids. He should show some responsibility and wear a Jimmy. I don't care about Broner himself but I feel sorry for the kids he fathers just because he isn't bothered wearing one. That's harming kids in my book.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

pipe wrenched said:


> I very well may be wrong, but IMO this isn't a good look to become the "Super Star" :conf
> 
> Floyd, for instance, I don't believe would never release some shit like that :think


Well he could have been at the inception of his rise but he definitely made sure to never be the next superstar by doing such stupid shits and being a dick in general. :lol:


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Eurosdonthavesouls said:


> Golovkin fans be like why Broner get pussy, they don't get to have pussy.


Get pussy ? He just paid two whore ass hookers you stupid asshole. Even your ugly ass could get those "pussies" if you have some money.

In the meantime, GGG is probably spending some time with his wonderful wife on a boat drinking wine.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Why does everybody keep assuming he paid those girls? Why do you assume they're hookers? Because they're black (calling oneshot).

Broner is rich and famous in the rap culture. He doesn't need to pay for sex.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

That's the most genuine I've ever seen him.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Why does everybody keep assuming he paid those girls? Why do you assume they're hookers? Because they're black (calling oneshot).
> 
> Broner is rich and famous in the rap culture. He doesn't need to pay for sex.


I haven't watched the video but assumed they were hookers because one of the first people who posted on the topic in the lounge said they were making me think it was obvious in the video that they were :lol:

The video getting released has done him no favours, who gives a fuck if he released it or not either way it's the same result. Apologizing for it was the right move and even though he isn't exactly an advertisement for safe sex (another matter) at least he is endorsing it (whether he is being sincere or not).


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

bhopheadbut said:


> he has already apologized to his fans
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh9eM2IJ2D7D3GoheE


Looks like its really hard for him to think and speak.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

Stay classy, Adrien Broner. Stay classy.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Why does everybody keep assuming he paid those girls? Why do you assume they're hookers? Because they're black (calling oneshot).
> 
> Broner is rich and famous in the rap culture. He doesn't need to pay for sex.


No not because they're black but because they look like hookers and money diggers. atsch

This black victimization which embodies in calling everyone who dares saying anything to a black person a "racist" has to stop. You're humans before being black so don't put all your sins on your skin color. (This is not directly intended to you Dawg :yep)


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> Get pussy ? He just paid two whore ass hookers you stupid asshole. Even your ugly ass could get those "pussies" if you have some money.
> 
> In the meantime, GGG is probably spending some time with his wonderful wife on a boat drinking wine.


LMFAO. The dude ain't paying for pussy. He's a famous boxer and rapper bitches giving it up for free,trying to be down. You don't have a clue as to what you're talking about.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Paid or not paid the two bitches are trash anyway ! If he's got so much game then why doesn't he fuck quality pussies ? Huh ?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> LMFAO. The dude ain't paying for pussy. He's a famous boxer and rapper bitches giving it up for free,trying to be down. You don't have a clue as to what you're talking about.


Anyone who calls Broner a famous rapper has to be shot.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

Why is there another thread about his sex tape? God, it must be really slow in the boxing world if a boxer's sex tape is the only thing worth talking about. I care about what he does inside the ring, I couldn't care if he has a threesome, foursome, hires hookers, eats out strippers, or has a giant roman orgy, all that matters is that he's fighting good opposition in the ring.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Anyone who calls Broner a famous rapper has to be shot.


Not saying he's a famous raper but he was on the Lil Wayne 2Chainz and TI tour.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> Paid or not paid the two bitches are trash anyway ! If he's got so much game then why doesn't he fuck quality pussies ? Huh ?


Maybe you have different tastes in women. They didn't look bad too me. But then again you may not like Black women. Them chicks were far from ratchet.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Pimp C said:


> Maybe you have different tastes in women. They didn't look bad too me. But then again you may not like Black women. Them chicks were far from ratchet.


Maybe YOU have low standards ... And I love black women, when they're ACTUALLY beautiful.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

yay! to online grape pickers


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> Maybe YOU have low standards ... And I love black women, when they're ACTUALLY beautiful.


Nothing wrong with those girls especially the one who was on top. I'm sure you can do so much better. A lot of internet players here on CHB.:-(


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

I WANT EVERYBODY TO HAVE PROTECTIVE SEX, THE BEST SEX IS SAFE SEX

ASJHDSJDSD\S
D

:rofl

Them sponsors got in his ear boy


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> No not because they're black but because they look like hookers and money diggers. atsch
> 
> This black victimization which embodies in calling everyone who dares saying anything to a black person a "racist" has to stop. You're humans before being black so don't put all your sins on your skin color. (This is not directly intended to you Dawg :yep)


Lol I was mocking oneshot then I brought up race


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Lol I was mocking oneshot then I brought up race


I knew you was not cut from that cloth dude that's why I added the last part. :cheers


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Maybe you have different tastes in women. They didn't look bad too me. But then again you may not like Black women. Them chicks were far from ratchet.


No the chicks are gross. I love Black women, the darkier the berry the deeper the juice.
I love Black men and women so everything I say about Africans of ANY country should be taken as truth.

This is what a beautiful black sister looks like:









and this










What Broner had.. is something every single good looking African-American college boy have had at any Black University in the South.

You been to Howard University? Every single good looking Male Black Student there have a girl around him better looking than the ones Broner fucked.

You don't even have to be very good looking. Just good looking get you girls like that at any University with a large Black Population.............


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Seriously............... if you are GOOD LOOKING and a Black dude attending a University you should know these girls aren't shit.

The ONLY impressive thing about it is that Broner is a extremely short and ugly black dude......who got them due to over spending of what he perceives as 'wealth' (even though my Mom's car is worth more than his house) 


These girls in the video are like C+ in terms of looks.
Broner is a D-. That's the ONLY impressive thing about it.

Any Brotha with looks over a B-...... raw dog C+'s easy.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Broner being a relative rich mofo for his age should get A+ pussies which these girls are light years far from !

By the way, Mrs. Lewis is what I call an A+ black woman. Classy and beautiful.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Just watched the apology... What a crock of shit..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> I knew you was not cut from that cloth dude that's why I added the last part. :cheers


yeah I know you cool mane :thumbsup


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> I very well may be wrong, but IMO this isn't a good look to become the "Super Star" :conf
> 
> Floyd, for instance, I don't believe would never release some shit like that :think


Ya gotta belive Sho is hoping it is so boring noone watches it and it fades away. Look for HBO to find ways to keep it alive.


----------

